# Mountainbike Festival Büchel 2007



## eifeltrailhunt (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Biker,

soltet ihr an 13./14.Oktober nichts besseres zu tun haben, dann macht doch euren Saisonabschuß beim  Bücheler Mountainbikefestival  . Samstags findet das Finale des Tune-FRM-Cup statt. Sonntags steht ein Marathon auf dem Programm.

Infos unter:

www.tune-frm-cup.de oder 

http://www.pauls-biketours.de/festival/

 eifeltrailhunt


----------



## mac80 (3. Oktober 2007)

Wunderschöne Gegend, war in der Nähe stationiert (Cochem) und werd diese schöne Zeit nie vergessen!
Hab mir schon lange vorgenommen mal wieder zu kommen und das Bike mitzubringen! Scheint einige interessante Events dort zu geben?!

Schade daß ist nun etwas kurzfrißtig für mich aber vieleicht schaff ich's ja doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (4. Oktober 2007)

Werde wohl hoffentlich (im Gegensatz zum Gallahaan) auf jeden Fall dabei sein...


----------



## Dicke Wade (5. Oktober 2007)

mein kumpel und ich haben uns schon angemeldet. hoffe auf viel teilnehmer und schönes wetter
Berry


----------



## eifeltrailhunt (5. Oktober 2007)

hallo berry,

auf gutes wetter hoffen wir alle, ist ja besonders für uns veranstalter wichtig im hinblick auf die kurzentschlossenen. deswegen haben wir die online-anmeldung unter www.malkmus das wetter-timing.de bis Freitag, den 12.10. verlängert. anscheinend warten alle bis kurz vor dem termin das wetter ab. ein lob an dich, dass du schon angemeldet bist. 

lg eifeltrailhunt


----------



## Jens (6. Oktober 2007)

*Echt Schad, aber ich fahr den Wasgau.*


----------



## Dicke Wade (6. Oktober 2007)

sind das bis jetzt alle anmeldungen, nur die bei malkmus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ????


----------



## null.ahnung (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!!
Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Spaß morgen!! Wird wohl genial werden(Wetter-technisch).Man sieht sich!!
Mfg
Oliver


----------



## Dicke Wade (14. Oktober 2007)

hallo leute,
muß sagen, dass war heute eine geile strecke.schöne single-trails und so.sehr schön. leider hatte ich mal wieder einen reifenschaden. deshalb wieder keiner vernünftige zeit. wenn der wettergott nächstes jahr auch so mitspielt, bin ich wieder dabei.
Berry


----------



## Schlammcatcher (14. Oktober 2007)

War ein schönes Fest!
Wetter war gut, die Strecke war, insbesondere in den Flusstälern und in diesem Steinbruch sehr schön. Technisch ist man auch was gefordert worden. Auch die Orga war sehr gut. War nur schade, dass kein Teller Nudeln im Preis mit drin war. Naja, die Inflation...

Büchel hat jedenfalls im nächsten Jahr einen festen Platz in meinem Rennkalender. Ist ja schließlich fast vor meiner Haustür, und diese Veranstaltungen sollte man durch seine Anwesenheit fördern.

Weiter so! Bis zum nächsten Jahr, vielleicht mit Nudeln inclusive?


----------



## null.ahnung (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!
Hat wieder einmal sehr viel Spass gemacht! 
Die Strecke war sehr schön und durch das gute Wetter im Top-Zustand.
Mit meiner Zeit war ich auch sehr zufrieden.
Insgesamt eine mit viel Liebe(Kids-Programm!!) gestaltete Veranstaltung!!
Man sieht sich wieder!!
Bis dann
oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (15. Oktober 2007)

Super Veranstaltung am Samstag und am Sonntag, besonders meine kleine hatte bei ihren ersten Kids-race viel Spaß. 
Strecke von Samstag war super, hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Am Sonntag war die Strecke und Orga auch so gut,  bis auf die letzten Kilometer auf Teer, aber irgendwie will man ja zum Start zurück. Bin (leider)  Staffel gefahren und mit meiner guten Zeit nicht in die 30Km Wertung gekommen , vielleicht könnt man beim nächsten mal, in beide Wertungen kommen. 
Nächstes Jahr wird meine Familie wieder komplett starten (CC und Marathon für mich, Bonnes Race für meine Frau und Kidrace für Marie).


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Oktober 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Bin (leider) Staffel gefahren und mit meiner guten Zeit nicht in die 30Km Wertung gekommen , .


 
HE, das war deine Idee mit der Staffel. Ich hätte alleine auf der 60 auch gut abgeräumt  . Aber platz 1. im letzten Race(MTB) 2007  

Zur Veranstaltung:
Schöner kann die Saison nicht aufhören   
FETTES LOB an den SV Büchel.


----------



## Cecil974 (16. Oktober 2007)

Auch mir hat die Veranstaltung sehr viel Spaß gemacht! Die Strecke war Klasse und da das Wetter mitgespielt hat kann man überhaupt nichts aussetzen!!Meine Kids hatten Spaß und die Oma auch  
Bis nächstes Jahr 

Gruß Tina


----------



## snuber (17. Oktober 2007)

hallo leute

ich muss mich auf diesen weg mal bei allen bedanken die bei uns in Büchel waren   Es hat riesen spaß gemacht mit euch bei diesem Traumwetter  den Saisonabschluss zu feiern. 

bedanken muss ich mich auch bei den vielen helfern ohne die das gar nicht möglich gewesen wäre    

ich denke im nächsten jahr sehen wir uns alle wieder  

gruß

paul


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Oktober 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> HE, das war deine Idee mit der Staffel. Ich hätte alleine auf der 60 auch gut abgeräumt  . Aber platz 1. im letzten Race(MTB) 2007
> 
> Zur Veranstaltung:
> Schöner kann die Saison nicht aufhören
> FETTES LOB an den SV Büchel.




Stimmt, denn bergauf ist er der ... habe ich irgendwo gelesen, wärst wohl sicher 3. geworden.


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Oktober 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Stimmt, denn bergauf ist er der ... habe ich irgendwo gelesen, wärst wohl sicher 3. geworden.


 
Du weist ja, das du damit angefangen hast.
Wie komme ich denn jetzt wieder davon los ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Oktober 2007)

ich?? War das nicht der Thomas? Aber egal,den Titel hast du jetzt!


----------



## Vizepräsident (18. Oktober 2007)

Der Jörg hat mir gesagt ich soll das schreiben, was der Jörg sagt das mach ich auch  

Hätt ich keinen Platten gehabt(scheiss tubeless-Ventil da) werd ihr nich an mir vorbeigekommen 
Man kann ja nich immer gewinnen 

@bonne:Ich denk mal, dass du auch am Samstag beim HP bist!?


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Oktober 2007)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Der Jörg hat mir gesagt ich soll das schreiben, was der Jörg sagt das mach ich auch


 
ALLES ????? 

Samstag ist Löwenlauf in Hachenburg.


----------



## weissen (12. September 2008)

Hi, der Marathon findet ja demnächst wieder statt. Verstehe ich das richtig auf der HP das es nicht 3mal die gleiche Runde ist die da gefahren wird?


----------



## null.ahnung (12. September 2008)

weissen schrieb:


> Hi, der Marathon findet ja demnächst wieder statt. Verstehe ich das richtig auf der HP das es nicht 3mal die gleiche Runde ist die da gefahren wird?



Doch die Runde wird 3x gefahren, sie ist nur bei der ersten Durchfahrt etwas entschärft.
Viele Grüße
Oliver


----------

